# Green Hornet Garage Flip



## meallen (Jul 9, 2002)

The title sounds like a reality TV show ?

I posted this in the car forum then wasn't sure that's where I should have posted.

So, I'm looking to create the rotating garage set from the Green Hornet TV series as a diorama. I found an old thread on HobbyTalk from many years ago where someone wanted to do the same thing...but I'm not sure if it ever came to fruition.

So, I was looking for some help. I'm just wondering if anyone has attempted this. I'm pretty sure that both the cars needed (Black Beauty aka 1966 Chrysler Imperial and 1965 Chrysler 300 Conv.) don't exist in the same scale. That's where I'm hoping some of you fine folks could help me.

Any assistance would be much appreciated!

Mike


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

Jo-Han produced a 1/25 1965 Chrysler 300 convertible, and a 1/25 1965 Chrysler Imperial (3-in-1 customizing kit) which you could, with some effort, convert to the '66-based Black Beauty. (Differences between the '65 and '66 Imperial were pretty much limited to the front grille and the trunk bulge.)


----------



## meallen (Jul 9, 2002)

TomHering said:


> Jo-Han produced a 1/25 1965 Chrysler 300 convertible, and a 1/25 1965 Chrysler Imperial (3-in-1 customizing kit) which you could, with some effort, convert to the '66-based Black Beauty. (Differences between the '65 and '66 Imperial were pretty much limited to the front grille and the trunk bulge.)


Thanks Tom. Other than eBay, any suggestions on where I could search for those kits?


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

There are several vintage kit sellers with websites. From what I've seen, both Jo-Han kits can be pricey - when they're available (which probably isn't too often). But patience and determination (and of course money) will get you what you want.

Best of luck with this project. I look forward to seeing it done!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Did I not see a 1/25 scale Black Beauty recently? Hmmm, might've been diecast, not sure. Still, I LOVE this idea! 

Here is the AMT Convetible in 1:25:










Here is the 1/25 Black Beauty produced by the now out of business resin company, T&T Productions. It is a curbside:


























So yeah! You can do this! A bit spendy, but yeah! I'd like to see this myself! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's the studio model used for the garage scene.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow!!! Tom! Is that the 1/18th diecast? That is gorgeous!

Doug


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

Radiodugger said:


> Wow!!! Tom! Is that the 1/18th diecast? That is gorgeous!
> 
> Doug


Sorry I wasn't clear. That's an old photo - probably from 1966 - of a model made for the TV series. Very likely the same model used to film the "flip" scene in the garage. (Which of course involved two models - the Black Beauty and the 300 convertible. So meallen's project would involve building two smaller scale models of two large scale models!)


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Aurora built the cars for the flip scenes in the TV series.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Unreal. I wonder where that studio model is today...and the 300 too! Wow! That looks to be 1:18th to 1:16th scale. The AMT Convertible is roughly $300 on the 'Bayster. Ahh, $239 here:

1965 Chrysler Imperial Convertible (3 'n 1) Stock, Custom or Custom Pick Up (1/25) MINT

If it _lasts long_, that is...

Doug


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's an old photo of both large-scale models, made for the TV series by Aurora's sculptors. Apparently, Aurora did the work in exchange for a license to produce the Black Beauty as a 1/32 styrene kit.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Tom! Those are beauties! I think a flip-floor diorama is a brilliant idea! Re-pop the AMT kit and tool up a 1:25 scale Black Beauty! Sell that with cardboard printed garage details, and...hmm. Probably never see the light of day...

Still, I_ love_ the idea!

Doug


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup, a new Black Beauty is called for. Not just because of the scale, but because the Aurora kit (judging by the Polar Lights repop) had a number of inaccuracies and very sloppy-looking details. Even by 1960s standards, the kit was poorly done (which is baffling, considering the beautiful job Aurora did on the large-scale models for TV).

"Re-pop the AMT kit ..."

Note that the AMT kit is an Imperial convertible, not the Chrysler 300 convertible that's needed.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! You're right. I see the 1:18 Auto Art Beaut' going for $175 at the auction site. Look at the detail:



















I wonder if they'll ever make a 300 convertible...?

Doug


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

Boy oh boy, that is one beautiful diecast! Worth every penny.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pictures, Tom! I never knew the background on how that scene was accomplished.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is a 1:25 scale promo of the 300:



















Doug


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

scooke123 said:


> Aurora built the cars for the flip scenes in the TV series.


IIRC the models were 1/5 scale and were constructed by Andy Yanchus (yep, THAT Andy Yanchus) and Derek Brand, who was the head of Aurora's slotcar division. In addition to the "garage flip" the BB model was used when the billboard split/slid back and the car exited from the hidden garage. I remember Andy telling me how frustrated he was that the pattern for the kit was so HORRIBLE, but as luck would have it, he created the pattern for the Aurora slotcar body and went to GREAT lengths to do the original justice. Ironically however, the accurate body did not interact well with the STANDARD slotcar chassis and, again, if memory serves, Andy told me the rear tires rubbed against the fender skirts and they ended up with a lot of complaints. I know Andy told the story in an issue of his '80s fanzine "The Runner"; it MIGHT have appeared (w/o permission) in Tom Graham's book, or maybe in Andy and Dennis Prince's very own "Monster Scenes book (which if you do NOT own, shame on you, go to Amazon NOW!!! >.)
Tom


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Bwain no more said:


> IIRC the models were *1/5 scale* and were constructed by Andy Yanchus...and Derek Brand, who was the head of Aurora's slotcar division.


Ahhh! One _FIFTH_ scale! OK! Man, that's a big 'un! I wonder what ever happened to those beaut's? I cannot _imagine_ them trashing them. Look at the amount of work involved! Yeah. Somebody must have snatched these up. Lovingly _cared for them!_ Yeah, right. Reality is, _dumpster_...! Show was done! Next project! Sad.

Those guys had a different mind set. I wonder what those two 1:5th cars would fetch today? The mind _reels!_

Doug


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Actually I checked the MS book, and there is a photo of the two models in the Aurora parking lot and the caption reads 1/10 scale. I seem to remember Andy telling me the models were supposed to return to Aurora, but they never did...
Tom


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Bwain no more said:


> I seem to remember Andy telling me the models were supposed to return to Aurora, but they never did...


Yeah, Tom! They went home with someone! _Hope_ so, anyway!

Doug


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Radiodugger said:


> Wow! You're right. I see the 1:18 Auto Art Beaut' going for $175 at the auction site. Look at the detail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks absolutely amazing!!! Are those brooms behind the tires meant to sweep away the cars tire tracks? I don't remember seeing those in action.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

phrankenstign said:


> Are those brooms behind the tires meant to sweep away the cars tire tracks? I don't remember seeing those in action.


They are, but were never used, the BB had several features that were never used in the show. There are three others I can remember, although there may have been others. There were two hatches on either side of the rear windshield for shooting out of, the rear gas gun could also spray oil, the BB could also drop Caltrops (tire spikes). That one was never used, because they were afraid of people copying that feature in real life. :laugh:


David.


----------

